# A-body 12-bolt



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

A guy over on PY said that no Pontiac A-bodies came with C-clip axles. 

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5506599&postcount=2

Does anybody know if the 455HO 12-bolts had C-clips ?

All the 12-bolts I've seen had C-clips. But I've never seen one that came in a 455HO Pontiac A-body. 

How bout it Pinion head ? Anybody else seen the inside of one ? 

1971 Pontiac T-37 - Rare 455 H.O.-Powered '71 T-37 Drag-Racer - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Pontiac used chevy style 12 bolt rear ends for their 455 a-bodies in 70, 71 and 72 and they had c-clips.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

That's what I figured. But, the guy who made that statement, is a lot smarter than me. So, I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'70-72 factory 455 Pontiac A bodys and GP's along with '70 400 4spd GP's all were equipped with McKinnon built 12 bolt differentials. 

The Pontiac usage McKinnon 12 bolt included:
- specific axles, c clip retention, but not the std duty chebby 12bolt c clip axle
-3R pinion flange, not the Chebby's smaller Spicer 1310
-use the same backing plates and drums as Pontiac A body's, not the smoothie style drums and style of backing plates with the spotwelded on edge used in millions of Chevelles, Camaro's, Elco's, Monte's Nova's, '70-74 Firebirds and '71-72 Venturas

'70-72 factory 455 Pontiac A body body styles had their own specific frame, so did '70-72 Buick GS 455's.


----------

